# Are you making headway?



## Robert A. Langager (Feb 22, 2002)

*How many are getting tired of the roundabout?*​
I swear I can get those darn (libs/repubs) to see it my way!444.44%I like to beat dead horses/donkeys/elephants!333.33%To each their own and may the best team/man win!222.22%


----------



## Robert A. Langager (Feb 22, 2002)

Or are we all full of hot air?


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

It will be over soon.... :beer:


----------



## Robert A. Langager (Feb 22, 2002)

I hope so. It is tiring. I can't help but to get my undies in a bunch in this forum. I could stay out, but that isn't any fun either.


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

At least you give a rip, most don't, thats something to get upset about


----------



## racer66 (Oct 6, 2003)

Robert, see now wee are all havin fun.


----------



## MTPheas (Oct 8, 2003)

Bob and those of you who agree with him, despite the fact that you look at the world through the eyes of neanderthals, I have the utmost respect for your opinions. A good healthy debate that never gets anywhere may seem pointless and frustrating to some, but it's a stress release for a political junkie like me.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

MTpheas

I agree Zinganthropus. Oh, and I like to beat dumb donkeys.


----------



## BigDaddy (Mar 4, 2002)

I like to beat dead elephants. I like the political debate that goes on here. I live in ND, but I am not a ND native. It is fascinating and frustrating how conservative ND is. For the life of me, I absolutely cannot fathom how some people think they way they do. However, I do respect opposing opinions.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Bigdaddy

Odd world isn't it? We are both passionate in our believes, and strong minded to I will admit. Although you, Langager, Bobm and I argue I'll bet if we met face to face, and didn't bring up politics we would all like each other. We all want the same thing so it strikes me as odd how we can see such different ways of achieving those same goals.

I am headed to Montana to meat a brand new grand-daughter this week-end. I'm excited to see my son, daughter-in-law and new little girl in the family. Have a great week-end everyone.


----------



## racer66 (Oct 6, 2003)

congrats plains, Bigdaddy, what is so frustrating? Work hard, make your own living not dependent of others, succeed for your self, reward in the benefits of your accomplishments, decide how you want to spend your money instead of the govt. It's not hard for me because I WANT this stuff.
Deep down everybody wants it.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

racer66 said:


> Deep down everybody wants it.


Yup, even the lazy, but they want to buy it with your money racer66. They hate Bush because he will not rob you for them.


----------



## Mr. Creosote (Sep 29, 2004)

Neanderthal? Well, whats so dreadful about hangin' all the liberals? You call THAT neanderthal? Thats not neanderthal, that's an education. Geeez, some people. :lol:


----------



## Robert A. Langager (Feb 22, 2002)

Plainsman said:


> Bigdaddy
> 
> Odd world isn't it? We are both passionate in our believes, and strong minded to I will admit. Although you, Langager, Bobm and I argue I'll bet if we met face to face, and didn't bring up politics we would all like each other.


Nope, 
I hate you all. :beer: oke: oke:

Sorry, just got done watching Fahrenheit. I'm a little PO'd. :******:

RC


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Robert

You watched Fahrenheit? Why would you do that to yourself? Although I am surprised it bothered you. Fiction doesn't get me upset.


----------



## racer66 (Oct 6, 2003)

I feel sorry for you Robert.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Hey Robert, I think old Sigmund Freud would approve of your avatar. After watching Fahrenheit I'm surprised your rubber ducky is in one piece.


----------

